# The cooker's death rattle and the squirrel



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Why are squirrels so keen to join the food chain?

Tanking along a B road in rural Herefordshire, I noticed a squirrel crossing the road. I eased off knowing braking would upset the tractor driver behind me but allowing the squirrel enough time to cross. The squirrel stops in the middle of my lane and stares at me. Daring me? I get ready to swerve around it so it can carry on collecting nuts when the stupid git jumps in the air, turns around and start to run back across the road. The rattle from the cooker confirms the rear wheels had hit a bump and the squirrel had joined the food chain for the crows.

We have a squirrel that visits our estate in the morning and happily sits in the road daring the commuters to have a go. The rooks sit in the trees waiting for the inevitable. One day someone will be running late and the squirrel's luck will end.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Oopsie.. I hate killing stuff on the roads, but sometimes there's only so much you can do to avoid the inevitable and without putting yourself at risk !


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Those with worse road sense than squirrels - pigeons and, my favourite, pheasants.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They may be intelligent but they certainly panic easily.

I killed one on the A1 in the same fashion as you. I consoled myself by thinking of them as vermin. I think the same way whenever the Whippets kill one. The Squirrels (Greys) never run to the nearest tree and subsequently get caught.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Whippet man eh? Gone are my days of youth when I used to go whippet racing with my neighbour. On a good day, I was the aniseed rag man who was chased down the field by the whippets. I was licked to near death when they caught me! Oh and I did have a head start.


----------

